# baby headband size?



## Crafteresa (Mar 13, 2012)

baby head bands with pretty crochet flowers 
seem all the rage nowadays
it seems to me that its just either a tube of knitting with added flowers
or its a ribbed band with added flowers 
I fancy making a couple for the new baby girls due in June
but have no idea what size to knit them 
can anyone give me either a pattern link or suggested measurement 
of a 0-3 month or 3-6 month baby head

think it would be a great way to use up small amounts of yarn


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Don't know the site off hand, but I just googled new born head size and found a chart.
Good Luck


----------



## Crafteresa (Mar 13, 2012)

rjhandmade said:


> Don't know the site off hand, but I just googled new born head size and found a chart.
> Good Luck


thank you for that 
I found what I needed
here's the link for anyone else who needs to know
babies head sizes
http://crochet-mania.blogspot.co.uk/2008/04/newborn-head-circumference-13-14-hat.html


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

My Newborn hats on a standard machine are knit on l00 stitches with a yarn like Trenzado. So I would think you might start with that.


----------



## Crafteresa (Mar 13, 2012)

cynthiaknits said:


> My Newborn hats on a standard machine are knit on l00 stitches with a yarn like Trenzado. So I would think you might start with that.


thank you....
Trenzado? would that be like 4 ply? or double knitting?

the dilemma I have been trying to sort out 
(apart from size)
is.....
I want to do it in 2x2 rib but how do I get it to look the same at the top where I cast off
as on the bottom where I cast on?
how do i get the two edges to look the same?


----------



## ksojerio (Aug 2, 2011)

Crafteresa said:


> cynthiaknits said:
> 
> 
> > My Newborn hats on a standard machine are knit on l00 stitches with a yarn like Trenzado. So I would think you might start with that.
> ...


I am just guessing....how about if you CO and off with waste yarn. Once you have completed knitting, use a tapestry needle threaded with MC yarn and back stitch thru the open stitches. Remove WY.

The only drawback I can think of is that the back stitch may not be terrible stretchy. However, top and bottom will be identical.


----------



## lacylady (Mar 17, 2012)

I make a lot of headbands in double knitting with about 80 stitches but knit every row. I cast off as follows, cast off 2 stitches * cast on 2 stitches,cast off 5 stitches, repeat from * to end of row, this forms a picot edge. Then with right side of work facing pick up stitches from cast on edge (however many that may be ) and work as cast off edge, this gives a picot edge on both sides of the headband.
Not sure how this would look with a ribbed headband but you could give it a try.


----------

